# Side of shelter for 2 sheep



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All,

We are in the process of building a fence and shed for some animals. My intention is to build a small barn and section it off for various animals. We are planning chickens and sheep so far.

My question is, how big should the shelter area be for the sheep? I was thinking of making the area a 'run-in shed' style, 3 sided. Or, 4 sides with a really big opening and gate. Maybe inside a little stall? 

We are just starting out but i figured if we are going to build something we might as well build it right. Maybe we will want to lamb down the road...

So how big should the sheep shed be for 2 sheep?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Big enough so they will stay dry if the wind blows rain into it.

If you are planning more animals later, build it as big as you can now, and try to use a design that is easy to add on to

A fairly cheap option is a small metal "carport" with closed in sides

You can usually get a 10 X 18 for less than $800, set up included for the basic carport, and then close in the sides yourself

Bare minimum for two sheep would probably be 10 X 10


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I would plan for it to be large enough to install some temporary jugs (lambing pens) of about 6' X 6' if you're planning to breed your sheep. Otherwise, a three sided 8X8 pen is plenty large enough for two sheep.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I built mine on 4"x4" skids 6' apart, left the open side away from the prevailing win. 8'x12' so I could haul it on my small trailer. Leanto roof, 6' at the rear and 8' at the front. Sized to use 4'x8' T-111 panels. 4' front opening in the high side so water ran away from entry area. This left 4' on each side for 2 lambing jugs each side if needed. They would hold 10 sheep for short rainy periods if needed....James


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I am in the stages of drawing out my mini-barn plans. So far in my plans i have the sheep in an area that's 9x15. I will have a wide run-in of 8' so it will fit a gate that can close. inside i thought of sectioning off 6x4 area for a stall for lambing? One of the the posts said 6x6 so i can change that. That leaves me 3 feet to store hay beside that...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lambing pen dimensions aren't too critical as long as the sheep have room to turn around and lay comfortably, and are still small enough so the ewe can't walk away from the lambs.

Make the walls solid to cut down on drafts

Mine are 4 X 4 and do fine


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Hopes were dashed today; went to get estimates for the barn i want to build - its waaay out of our price range.

Our fall back plan is a chicken coop and separate run-in shed for the sheep. We are thinking 2 sheep we will butcher in the fall. Will they be ok with just in a run-in shed in the field? What dimensions should i build?


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Tara, the cheapest way to build a really solid shed is with posts. You can hand-auger them into the ground as deep as the auger will go, and this will give the shed stability. You can span between the posts with 2X6's or 2X8's top and bottom of the wall, then fill in with plywood sheets or vertical boards. The front posts of your shed can stick out of the ground a couple of feet taller than the back posts, to give you a simple pitched roof. A useful size is 8ft deep by 12ft long and would need six cedar posts. The library should have a book on pole building and ideas for other small farm buildings.
Is there a demolition company in your area where you can get used materials? Used steel sheets are much cheaper than new, and the nail holes can be filled with clear silicone. Two sheep will take up little space, and you could make a little rain shelter from free pallets and a few steel fence posts until you can build a proper shed.ck


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you only have lambs during the spring and summer and butcher in the fall you don't need a closed shed. Just make sure they have some shade. 4 posts and a shed roof for now if no trees, you can always enclose later. I think you will like the chicken coop in a seperate lot so the sheep don't bother the chicken feeders and waterers anyway. Also keeps it cleaner and less disease exchange....James


----------

